# raid logiciel ou hardware???



## air (2 Septembre 2002)

d'apres vous avec mon 2eme DD je prend un e ACARD raid 0 ou bien je le fais a partir de Mac os X ???


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

air a dit:
			
		

> * d'apres vous avec mon 2eme DD je prend un e ACARD raid 0 ou bien je le fais a partir de Mac os X ???  *



euh si tu veux faire un raid sur deux disques, faudra réinitialiser le premier et que les deux aient la même contenance


----------



## blackhole (2 Septembre 2002)

si tu veux faire du raid 0, il te faut deux disques de même type, même contenance, si possible même marque. Tu devras les réinitialiser. Tu ne peux pas mettre ton système sur un raid logiciel. Faire du raid 0 logiciel ne sert à rien... ça ralentit la machine, et lors de transferts, ça peut te prendre jusqu'à 100% du CPU. Le seul mode qui peut être util en logiciel c'est le raid mirroir.

Sinon l'acard te permet de directement faire du raid hard, ta machine reconnaitra qu'un disque de capacité double. Tu pourras donc installer ton système dessus sans prob.

Maintenant il faut voir si ça vaut le coup de le faire chez toi. C'est quoi tes raisons?


----------



## air (2 Septembre 2002)

tiens j'avais cru lire quelque part qu'avec MOS X on avait pas besoin que les volumes aient  la meme capacité...???
Sinon est ce que je dois laisser le disque d'origine (branché sur le bus du mac) et rajouter 2 disk branché sur la carte PCI du raid???


----------



## blackhole (2 Septembre 2002)

Tu peux avoir deux disques de capacité différentes, mais si tu as un disque de 20 et un de 40 ton système raid prendra en compte que les 20 premiers Go de ton disque de 40. Ce qui est logique puisque le raid sépare les données une moitié sur chaque disque. Le système n'a rien à voir si tu fais du raid hardware. Pas besoin d'un disque sur l'ata interne pour le raid hard. Va sur www.acard.com et télécharge la doc de l'acard raid 6880 ....
va sur hardware.fr et lis les articles sur le raid et son fonctionnement... Le raid n'est pas très util si tu n'utilises pas des fichiers de plusieurs centaines de méga....


----------



## air (2 Septembre 2002)

et l'autre question qui qui me "tarode" c'esst : 
Le systeme fait croire "en gros" au syseme qu'il n'y a qu'un seul volume alors qu'en réalité il y en 2 (ou plus 4 je crois sur l'acard 133);
Alors peut partitionner un raid pour faire "comme avant" des partitions séparées pour OS 9, OS X....


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par air:</font><hr />* et l'autre question qui qui me "tarode" c'esst : 
Le systeme fait croire "en gros" au syseme qu'il n'y a qu'un seul volume alors qu'en réalité il y en 2 (ou plus 4 je crois sur l'acard 133);
Alors peut partitionner un raid pour faire "comme avant" des partitions séparées pour OS 9, OS X....  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui tu peux faire ce que tu veux comme partions /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## air (2 Septembre 2002)

c'est cool merci a tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

